# This is awkward.



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello there. 
My name is Celine, I'm from Germany and I'm kind of proud of myself for finally singing up here. I've been interested in MBTI types and cognitive functions for a long time now, but I never had the guts to join this site. Don't know why, maybe because I have problems forming my thoughts into words and feel so awkward writing about myself. 

My friends think I'm an INTP, MBTI tests think I'm an INTP, my ESFJ mother tells me I'm an INTP. My cognitive functions don't. Fi is definitely my leading function, while I don't use any Si at all. None, not even a little bit - it's kinda ridiculous. The one thing that makes me question my type is my devilish function Ti. I'm actually a sucker for logical things and it annoys me when I don't understand something or if it doesn't seem logical to me. Sometimes I think I was raised to be a thinker by my INTJ dad. Ehh, let's not go any further.

I'm interested in MBTI types (oh really), theatre, poilitics, travelling, tv shows and my cat. Currently I'm attending an economics school and it really frustrates me. All this routine and just really dull tasks make me depressed and unmotivated (not that I'm a big enthusiast to begin with). Getting to know myself better through MBTI helped me realize this and it's the reason why I'm so interested in it. 
So - I'm excited to be here.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings chicklit and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum chicklit. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Guten tag, chicklit/Celine.

I'm an INFP from the US [*waves*] who thought for a week or two that he must be an INTP. I was persuaded that I was INFP when (among other things) I saw my Fi up in lights. As with you I have a strangely elevated devilish function (Ti).

Whether you're INFP or INTP you sound wonderful. :blushed:

[_By the way, it is awkward for this INFP to write about himself, too._]


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

@chicklit Welcome! It's nice to have you here. You sound like a really interesting person. I hope this site helps you in your journey of self discovery, and that we meet again sometimes


----------



## Mirjam (Feb 23, 2014)

Guten Abend Celine 

Congrats on signing up and welcome on PerC! I'm a Dutch INTJ. 
I hope you'll enjoy yourself here! 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## TheSummerOne761 (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome!
I'm Jolijn, a Dutch INFP. And don't worry, it's awkward for everybody to introduce themselves.:wink:


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Sei du selbst, und der ganze Rest wird deutlich. 
Herzlich Willkommen! Und danke, dass Google für die gebrochen Deutsch!

I studied German, es war einmal.. . 
But remember very little. 

Alte Flüsse


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

welcome roud:


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola!!! and welcome to PerC! So glad you have decided to join the forum!


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the welcomes, you all seem like wonderful people! 
@Im FiNe I'm relieved there are other INFPs like me haha. I've never felt like an INTP in the first place anyway, the opinions of my friends and family just unsettled me.

Oh, and if I ever make any spelling or grammar mistakes, please correct me. I'm still trying to improve my English. (I'm so anxious about only having 24 hours to edit posts, this is gonna be so stressful for me.)


----------



## luccane (Jun 12, 2013)

Willkommen und viel Spaß in den Foren!


----------



## All is One (Feb 1, 2014)

chicklit said:


> Hello there.
> My name is Celine, I'm from Germany and I'm kind of proud of myself for finally singing up here. I've been interested in MBTI types and cognitive functions for a long time now, but I never had the guts to join this site. Don't know why, maybe because I have problems forming my thoughts into words and feel so awkward writing about myself.
> 
> My friends think I'm an INTP, MBTI tests think I'm an INTP, my ESFJ mother tells me I'm an INTP. My cognitive functions don't. Fi is definitely my leading function, while I don't use any Si at all. None, not even a little bit - it's kinda ridiculous. The one thing that makes me question my type is my devilish function Ti. I'm actually a sucker for logical things and it annoys me when I don't understand something or if it doesn't seem logical to me. Sometimes I think I was raised to be a thinker by my INTJ dad. Ehh, let's not go any further.
> ...


Welcome to PerC,

you surely won't regret having signed in here, as there is so much to learn and as there are plenty of things to occupy your mind with.
I've stumbled upon this site myself some time ago but only created an account this february.

Having problems with forming your thoughts into words could partially be related to english being your second language, don't blame your MBTI-Type too much for that. I know these issues roud:

Actually I didn't meet many germans here up until now, you're the third one I think (except me) ^^.

Regards
Ludwig


----------



## Auxuris (Feb 28, 2014)

Well hey there, fellow newbie! ^^


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you guys!
@All is One You may be right with that, I feel more comfortable writing in German than in English. MBTI typology unfortunately isn't that much of a thing in Germany, don't you think? I always try to get others into MBTI though, haha.


----------



## All is One (Feb 1, 2014)

chicklit said:


> Thank you guys!
> @All is One You may be right with that, I feel more comfortable writing in German than in English. MBTI typology unfortunately isn't that much of a thing in Germany, don't you think? I always try to get others into MBTI though, haha.


Jup, MBTI isn't very popular in germany, indeed. Actually I couldn't talk about MBTI in german very well, as I don't know any of the technical terms in german ^^.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

All is One said:


> Jup, MBTI isn't very popular in germany, indeed. Actually I couldn't talk about MBTI in german very well, as I don't know any of the technical terms in german ^^.


Oh yes, it's so hard to explain Sensing and Intuition in German. Yesterday my mother asked me for the difference between them and I used this "Explain a bottle of Cola" example, but she didn't really get it, so I gave up eventually.


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome Chicklit. Just be yourself. I think I am vey logical too, at least trained to be so. Nice meeting you. mathbud


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

@mathbud Thanks! I definitely feel like I was trained to be a thinker, too. The times I though I was an INTP I probably confused my behaviour with my actual type, which can be a little irritating at times because there's a big difference.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum - hope you have fun!


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

You are what you are and that should be independent of any characterization.


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

chicklit said:


> @mathbud Thanks! I definitely feel like I was trained to be a thinker, too. The times I though I was an INTP I probably confused my behaviour with my actual type, which can be a little irritating at times because there's a big difference.


You are what you are and that should be independent of any characterization.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

mathbud said:


> You are what you are and that should be independent of any characterization.


That's true, though I feel more comfortable knowing that there are other people like me out there. ^.^


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

Do you mean you need a sense of belonging?


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

mathbud said:


> Do you mean you need a sense of belonging?


Definitely, but also like ... well, it's nice to know there are people out there who have similar thoughts, feelings and ideas as you. That probably has to do with me wanting to belong somewhere, too.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

chicklit said:


> Hello there.
> My name is Celine, I'm from Germany and I'm kind of proud of myself for finally singing up here. I've been interested in MBTI types and cognitive functions for a long time now, but I never had the guts to join this site. Don't know why, maybe because I have problems forming my thoughts into words and feel so awkward writing about myself.
> 
> My friends think I'm an INTP, MBTI tests think I'm an INTP, my ESFJ mother tells me I'm an INTP. My cognitive functions don't. Fi is definitely my leading function, while I don't use any Si at all. None, not even a little bit - it's kinda ridiculous. The one thing that makes me question my type is my devilish function Ti. I'm actually a sucker for logical things and it annoys me when I don't understand something or if it doesn't seem logical to me. Sometimes I think I was raised to be a thinker by my INTJ dad. Ehh, let's not go any further.
> ...


Hello! Try taking this: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/180690-test-survey-2.html#post4725130


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome fellow INTP. I can vouch for having problems forming thoughts into words.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello and welcome! Are you sure that you are Fi-Dom rather than Ti-Dom?


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

Have you analyzed why you should want such? Would you know the "somewhere" when you find it? How can you be sure?


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

*Somewhere*



chicklit said:


> Definitely, but also like ... well, it's nice to know there are people out there who have similar thoughts, feelings and ideas as you. That probably has to do with me wanting to belong somewhere, too.


Have you analyzed why you should want such? Would you know the "somewhere" when you find it? How can you be sure?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I have this theory that Fe users don't seem to like cats so much. This would point in the direction of INFP over INTP. Of course, there is no scientific measurement of this claim; just data gathered by an individual. ^.^


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

FakeLefty said:


> Hello and welcome! Are you sure that you are Fi-Dom rather than Ti-Dom?


Thanks! I'm about 70% sure. I thought about taking one of those tests, but I know I always end up with the results I tried to get rather than the ones that are true. 


Hidden from Sight said:


> Welcome fellow INTP. I can vouch for having problems forming thoughts into words.


Not sure whether I'm an INTP or INFP, but I'm relieved so many others have these problems too haha.


mathbud said:


> Have you analyzed why you should want such? Would you know the "somewhere" when you find it? How can you be sure?


I haven't until now actually. But I know that meeting other people who actually want to hear my opinion and care about me (even if they only pretend to haha) makes me feel less useless and like I'm actually good for something. Belonging to a group also helps me ordering the world around me, if that makes sense. 
I don't know if I would. I'm not even sure if I'm on the right path, but I hope I am.


Stelliferous said:


> I have this theory that Fe users don't seem to like cats so much. This would point in the direction of INFP over INTP. Of course, there is no scientific measurement of this claim; just data gathered by an individual. ^.^


Nice theory haha, but my mother is a Fe user and she loves my cat just as much as I do. Maybe you should do a scientific research on this! I've never met an xSxP who wasn't more of a dog than a cat person.


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

I haven't until now actually. But I know that meeting other people who actually want to hear my opinion and care about me (even if they only pretend to haha) makes me feel less useless and like I'm actually good for something. Belonging to a group also helps me ordering the world around me, if that makes sense. I don't know if I would. I'm not even sure if I'm on the right path, but I hope I am.

What's the right path?


----------



## All is One (Feb 1, 2014)

mathbud said:


> I haven't until now actually. But I know that meeting other people who actually want to hear my opinion and care about me (even if they only pretend to haha) makes me feel less useless and like I'm actually good for something. Belonging to a group also helps me ordering the world around me, if that makes sense. I don't know if I would. I'm not even sure if I'm on the right path, but I hope I am.
> 
> What's the right path?


This sounds a little enneatype 9-ish. But only a little roud:. You should definatley consider doing an enneagram questionnaire.

The right path is where you walk. Right now.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

All is One said:


> This sounds a little enneatype 9-ish. But only a little roud:. You should definatley consider doing an enneagram questionnaire.
> 
> The right path is where you walk. Right now.


I thought about this, but it takes SO MUCH TIME.

Haha, this wasn't my question, but I hope it's the right answer.



mathbud said:


> What's the right path?


Don't know, but maybe I'll know when I get there *so sentimental*.


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

All is One said:


> This sounds a little enneatype 9-ish. But only a little roud:. You should definatley consider doing an enneagram questionnaire.
> 
> The right path is where you walk. Right now.


You are losing me. What do "enneatype" and "enneagram" mean? Why don't you share with me your German poetry. I want to see how much of the language I still remember.


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

You may know more than what you think you do.


----------



## mathbud (Mar 1, 2014)

chicklit said:


> I thought about this, but it takes SO MUCH TIME.
> 
> Haha, this wasn't my question, but I hope it's the right answer.
> 
> ...


You may know more than what you think you do.


----------



## All is One (Feb 1, 2014)

mathbud said:


> You are losing me. What do "enneatype" and "enneagram" mean?


Here you will find all information about enneagram. I understand MBTI as "how" and enneagram as "why" and in my opinion the combination of both draws a very detailed picture of yourself.



mathbud said:


> Why don't you share with me your German poetry. I want to see how much of the language I still remember.


I do share. Just klick on "poetry" in my signature, it's a link roud:.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

mathbud said:


> You are losing me. What do "enneatype" and "enneagram" mean? Why don't you share with me your German poetry. I want to see how much of the language I still remember.


German poetry, haha. You've really never heard of this? There's a subforum devoted to it, maybe you should take a look into it. 


mathbud said:


> You may know more than what you think you do.


I don't think so, reality seems to be kind of disconnected to me, it's weird. I have absolutely no idea where I'm going.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

All is One said:


> I do share. Just klick on "poetry" in my signature, it's a link roud:.


Self promotion at its best. :tongue:


----------

